# Did a little scouting last night....



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

......and it was AWESOME! LoL.....So my buddy and I have been trying to hook up and do a little scouting on this honey hole I have and its been hit or miss between my schedule and his farming schedule.....so last night we were able to glass a field for just over an hour and it was something to remember. We didnt get into the woods until about 7 p.m....which is LATE I know but its all we had and where we were scouting we could go in and out unseen.....

So we park...and were walking out to where were scouting which is about a 50+ acre bean field surrounded by woods except for where we were standing which is almost center of the field is standing corn...which is another 40+ acres......as we are walking up theres a nice 8 rubbing his rack on the branches that are hanging over the beans about 125 yards away....solid 120"+ buck....were glassing and glassing and he drops his head and were trying to walk further so we could see around the bend in the woods and see the entire field....we take 4-5 steps and my buddy grabs me and stops me....a buck was laying down right next to where that buck was standing and staring right at us....he is one of the deer I passed up last year and gained a lot of length on his G2's and G3's....I'd put him up closer to 140" this year...SOLID buck.....when they both put there heads down we walk further up until we can finally see the entire field....right when we stopped we both look up to glass those two bucks and catch a quick glimpse of horns and a HUGGGEE body just turning the corner to head into the woods where the first two bucks are on there way.....we look at eachother and HOPE he comes out for a glimpse...he doesnt.....so about 20 minutes into the scouting we've seen three bucks.....a 125", 140" and a glimpse of what we thought would of went 160"+ but wasnt positive.

About 20 minutes goes by and we dont see much of anything...we hear corn moving behind us and out pops 4 does about 50 yards to our right and hops across the bean field into the woods directly where the three bucks went in at..it was cool seeing how high they can jump through them beans!!! Well about 20 minutes go by and we dont see anything but mosquitos! Well at this time its about 8:10 and call it quits...cant see much at all and nothing through the noc's so we start to head back to the truck....about 150 yards away from our truck and about 30 yards closer to where we seen the initial 3 bucks theres this absolute BRUTE. Bright White Rack....heavy horns and without a doubt he's an easy 170" buck....to the point where we both could not stop laughing because he was RIGHT there and had no idea what we were because of how dark it was and we watched him for an easy 5 minutes. It was incredible and made our night. I seen this buck last year and didnt get a shot and he was a 12pt then. We couldnt see if he had any stickers or anything because of the minimum light situation but I literally cannot wait until the season.
Was one of those nights too remember and something to get the blood pumping.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice....but....pic's would make it so much nicer....just saying


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Trust me I know....I fully regret not bringing the camera....we kinda rushed it on even being able to go last night.....unfortunately only him and I were able to see them lol....next time I go out though which im shooting for sunday I will definitely have the camera at my side!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your scouting adventure and looks like you are going to have a good season with many choices


----------

